# Downloading movies



## Firerix29 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a Fire HD 6 (4th Gen). When viewing movies and TV series on certain sites, I found I could download them simply by pressing the screen and clicking the "Download video" icon that popped up. Is this capability standard on all Kindle Fires? If I upgrade to a model with removable storage, will I be able to copy these downloaded movies and watch them on other devices?


----------

